# Gotta love opening a fresh case of ammo.



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Just got this today, never seen it still sealed up in the wooden crate and lead liner! Pretty good deal, and just freakin cool.
Here is the link if anyone else wants some....Wish I could order a few more cases just to sit on!

http://www.wideners.com/itemdetail.cfm?item_id=100000187


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. Looks like a helluva deal.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

only thing better is smelling that powder burn baby !


----------



## rsekerka73 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have been looking for a good deal on some additional 7.62 and just ordered a case, 182.00 for 1120 rounds who can beat that deal??? Thats like .16 or .17 cents per round. Let's go shooting!!!!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Yea, couldn't stand it....had to order another case to leave unopened. Better get it while Its available huh!!!???:whistling:
....Im just waiting for some new parts for my sks to get here....hopefully tomorrow ....so I can get it up and running for the weekend!
Adding a Scope mount that bolts into the receiver, and changing peep sights back to original iron sights. 
Had to order the tap and bit, because LOCK and GUN on Garden wanted to make me wait 3 weeks and charge me $20 a hole for 4 little 8-40 bolt holes which I had alread measured and center punched. Tap and bit came to $6:thumbsup: and should be here tomorrow.

Edit: I want to point out that it is NOT the gunsmiths fault that I have a cheap gun, and he is good and busy with expensive guns, and I wish him the best. However....I Have been treated with more respect, and gotten more for my money at other local shops ( not gunshops)....so it was only my inexperience with gunsmithing that led to the belief that I might be able to get economical and fast service...like I have enjoyed from other locally owned businesses  And It is only my ignorance of the craft that causes the reasoning for the price to be lost on me......anyway..I REALLy just wanted to point out the good deal on ammo.....and some people took offense to my amazement at the cost of gunsmithing.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Good Deal....Bad Deal.........*

.........up to the individual. Sometimes the $$ don't make the deal. Make sure to clean that weapon after EVERY fireing. 

$20 per hole is "normal". If you find a quality gunsmith that will do it cheaper,pls let me know ---SAWMAN


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

SAWMAN said:


> .........up to the individual. Sometimes the $$ don't make the deal. Make sure to clean that weapon after EVERY fireing.
> 
> $20 per hole is "normal". If you find a quality gunsmith that will do it cheaper,pls let me know ---SAWMAN


 ...I just couldn't spend $80 to drill 4 holes in a $200 gun...I did it myself like I should have in the first place....wasn't hard, and works great. Had it grouping nicely at 150yds sunday. .....Put 100 rounds through it and only burnt through $18 worth of ammo!

.....and I Love how easy it is to break down and clean the sks...and since I have no need to shoot at anything at 1000 yds 7.62mm suits my shooting perfectly.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Firefishvideo said:


> ...I just couldn't spend $80 to drill 4 holes in a $200 gun...I did it myself like I should have in the first place....wasn't hard, and works great. Had it grouping nicely at 150yds sunday. .....Put 100 rounds through it and only burnt through $18 worth of ammo!
> 
> .....and I Love how easy it is to break down and clean the sks...and since I have no need to shoot at anything at 1000 yds 7.62mm suits my shooting perfectly.


Then don't dog on the mans prices, they are more than fair and are the going rate. He shouldn't change his prices cause you have a cheap gun.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Splittine said:


> Then don't dog on the mans prices, they are more than fair and are the going rate. He shouldn't change his prices cause you have a cheap gun.


Now listen...I had no intentions of going on about his prices.....It was MY first time taking an item into a gunsmith because I ALWAYS ASSUMED that I COULD NOT AFFORD to let one work on something anyway. Well....when I found out that I'd have to wait 3 weeks, that pretty much killed the sale anyway, and I was just Supprised by the STICKERSHOCK. I'm not trying to take anything away from the gunsmith, I never even got to meet him....instead I was treated gruffly, and was made to feel like I shouldn't even be bothering them with something for a CHEAP gun anyway. 
The only reason I even considered going to a gunsmith is because of my experience with a local Machine shop....Mercury Machining.....They machined a custom underwater light canister with complex o-ring seals, and a step plug...as per my drawings (out of solid aluminum!) From the moment I entered THEIR shop I was treated with respect, and felt that MY business was important to them......in the end it cost me $165 dollars for the custom machine work, and ended up with a dive light worth a couple thousand dollars. .....when I compare the two experiences I found that my experince with the gunsmith was neither pleasurable, nor economicly viable. 
I didn't start this thread to talk about THAT experience...and since the gunsmith is 3 weeks behind ....he surely does not need my business anyway........I don't hold it against him that he makes $80/hr Im just jealous, and wish I could get away with it! ....actually it took ME....on my first try at drilling and tapping....about 30 minutes....so if it took him that long....I guess he would be making about $160/hr huh?

So NOW -YOU are making fun of my CHEAP GUN? DANG!.....its ok....My feelings arn't hurt....my cheap gun still goes bang and is plenty accurate..and leaves nice 7.62mm holes.

PS: I'd be glad to show anyone else how to drill and tap, Free of Charge. Turns out It came in handy a couple of times on the project, not just for the first 4 holes.


----------

